# Paua Abalone Jr. Aaron fountain pen



## Lenny (Jan 3, 2016)

Finished this one the other day. Thanks go out to Ron Robbins and Ed and Dawn at Exotics for the blank and Jon at Signature Pens for the Aaron.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 3, 2016)

That's a beauty.


----------



## LouCee (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## magpens (Jan 3, 2016)

Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Jan 4, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 4, 2016)

Well done Lenny.


----------



## fastgast (Jan 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## jsolie (Jan 4, 2016)

Gorgeous pen!


----------



## Brian Frank (Jan 4, 2016)

Very cool pen.  Anyone seen a video or know how the shell is cut and applied to the tube.  Would be interesting to watch.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 4, 2016)

I was worried as I first started to turn it thinking I was going to hit the shell before ever getting close to the finished size. Ed and Dawn assured me it was just an optical illusion ... It was! ... 

Thanks for the kind comments. This is one I may need to keep. Ron Robbins does fantastic work with his blanks!


----------



## Hawkdave (Jan 4, 2016)

Brian Frank said:


> Very cool pen.  Anyone seen a video or know how the shell is cut and applied to the tube.  Would be interesting to watch.



Try this video Brian.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq_1ZhKx6Uo&spfreload=10

Dave


----------



## Hawkdave (Jan 4, 2016)

You have done a great job Lenny. Well done!!

Dave


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 4, 2016)

Beautiful Pen.  I have always wanted to try one of those.  Maybe this year . . .


----------



## Hubert H (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow! nice, real nice.  I can see why you much keep that one.


----------



## Sataro (Jan 5, 2016)

Very nice looking pen Lenny!


----------



## Brian Frank (Jan 6, 2016)

Hawkdave said:


> Brian Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool pen.  Anyone seen a video or know how the shell is cut and applied to the tube.  Would be interesting to watch.
> ...



Thanks Dave.  close but want to see how it is cut off the shell.  i have some shells and want to try my hand at it. 

Brian


----------



## Hawkdave (Jan 6, 2016)

Brian Frank said:


> Hawkdave said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Frank said:
> ...



Try these 2 videos Brian. Thank heavens for OH&S.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UjZ3LCwcKY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBlkyu27JGc

If this is getting closer, then there are a few clickable links in the second video that may give some more info.

Dave


----------



## Brian Frank (Jan 6, 2016)

Hawkdave said:


> Brian Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Hawkdave said:
> ...



Thanks Dave.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 6, 2016)

Let us know how you make out Brian.


----------



## Brian Frank (Jan 6, 2016)

Lenny said:


> Let us know how you make out Brian.



Thanks Lenny,  Will post when and if I attempt making some. 

Brian


----------



## mark james (Jan 6, 2016)

Lenny said:


> I was worried as I first started to turn it thinking I was going to hit the shell before ever getting close to the finished size. Ed and Dawn assured me it was just an optical illusion ... It was! ...



Thanks for that comment!  I also have a set that I have been looking at and hope to turn soon!

Beautiful Pen both on the blank and the turning.


----------



## doctordan (Jan 6, 2016)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Hawkdave (Jan 6, 2016)

If you have watched the last 2 video's I posted, you will wonder how many of the workers have still got all of their fingers.
Particularly when it comes to separating the paua from the shell, the guys fingers a so close to what looks like a spiral saw traveling at speed.

Pretty scary stuff.

Dave


----------



## Brian Frank (Jan 6, 2016)

Hawkdave said:


> If you have watched the last 2 video's I posted, you will wonder how many of the workers have still got all of their fingers.
> Particularly when it comes to separating the paua from the shell, the guys fingers a so close to what looks like a spiral saw traveling at speed.
> 
> Pretty scary stuff.
> ...



Wonder if that is a thin grinding wheel.  The 2nd video shows a dremel  tool with a thin grinding wheel.  Either way you touch your fingers on the wheel and you will know not to do that again.  Thanks again for finding them.  Gave me ideas as to how to remove the mother of pearl from the shell.


----------

